# Bulking... Are people strict



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Guys

When people are bulking or trying to make lean gains, are people still really strict with their diets?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> When people are bulking or trying to make lean gains, are people still really strict with their diets?


No eat everything if on aas!! Or keep a steady calorie efficient diet if natty


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> No eat everything if on aas!! Or keep a steady calorie efficient diet if natty


Im not on aas, but I always make sure I meet my protein requirements and calorie intake but have a treat included in those cals


----------



## Jake_411 (Oct 7, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> When people are bulking or trying to make lean gains, are people still really strict with their diets?


If you want 'lean' gains then I would be as strict as possible.

If you want to put on pure mass, then don't be as strict (just be ready to work your ass of when you decide to cut)


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

VERY strict. When cutting it's fine to have a "cheat" every couple of days as you'll likely still be under maintenance (especially if you look it at it over a weekly basis). But when your aiming for a surplus anyway, you have a ben and jerrys ice cream and next thing you know you've gone over by 1500 calories for the day and 4500 for the week. Over time this can end up messy.

I've only ever done one cut that lasted more than 8 weeks, and I *NEVER* intend to do it again. EVER.

Over the past 2 months I've realised you don't need a massive surplus to get stronger/bigger anyway


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Like @L11 I'd be more strict with my macros and cals when bulking because it's more likely to be stored as body fat.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

More strict on a bulk than a cut


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Eat the same food,just switch things up elsewhere.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

when bulking i'll have my macro's laid out and prepare meals to hit those macro's but i will often go to KFC and McDonald after back and legs and order a dulux boneless box, then a couple of packs of mcdonald fries and a large banana milk shake. when cheat i just make sure i'm reaching my minimum protein requirement. I know i'll hit it with carbs and fats and i often take slin when bulking which works a treat.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> When people are bulking or trying to make lean gains, are people still really strict with their diets?


Hey there, it is best to stay clean but give yourself a couple of cheat meals. The more rubbish you eat the more likely you are to put on excess bodyfat. Hope this helps, Scott


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

As the saying goes rubbish in rubbish out eat more but keep it clean and just have the odd cheat meal.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Too strict. Probably have lost out on quite a bit of potential gains. I can't take it mentally. And I'm on AAS lol.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I just make sure I eat at least 1kg of meat everyday a few plates of rice and everything else in the kitchen, but I'm only small so If your big eat more


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> No eat everything if on aas!! Or keep a steady calorie efficient diet if natty


This^^^

Bear in mind its harder to build muscle than it is to lose fat. So keeping your body anabolic is key to muscle growth i.e lots of food.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

eat everything, tren keeps you lean


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Cheat meal once a week, other than that its really strict and clean

Tried eating everything that wasnt nailed down once, got quite fat


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> When people are bulking or trying to make lean gains, are people still really strict with their diets?


Not really, I don't eat cake all day but if I want a biscuit or a burrito then I don't go without... bulking is my time to be a little more relaxed on intake. Some pizza or an indian takeaway once a week or so if fine in my opinion.

I just add more peanut butter, full fat milk and steaks, chicken and potato wedges in there.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I eat anything I want as long as I get my protein. On or off AAS makes no difference (to me that is)


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just as strict as if you were cutting.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I eat foods I enjoy within reason

I dont go and eat sh!te for the sake of it and tell myself I'm "bulkin"as a way to justify it but I will eat cake and ice cream if I fancy it

So no... not strict


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

pretty strict, especially when it comes to grams of fat but dont think ill be any longer coz i want to grow quicker!! :bounce:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Mish, how strict were you?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> @Mish, how strict were you?


His dedication to gettin fat was remarkable


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Usually 1 cheat day a week where ill eat whatever i want, but that'll cut down to a cheat meal on a saturday night whilst on cycle and ill be as strict as possible


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> His dedication to gettin fat was remarkable


He could do with a coach!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

jon1 said:


> eat everything, tren keeps you lean


Lol


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

resten said:


> @Mish, how strict were you?


Very strict. Followed the diet plan to the letter.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Av never 'bulked' in me life lol,

I've had periods where the amount of sh1t eaten increases but every day I wake up with the aim to lose some fat and put on muscle


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

i eat whatever the hell i want... and have never been above 13% body fat


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

On AAS- Not strict

Without AAS- Strict


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well cutting at the mo but just taken conp on as a coach will see what my bulk is gone look like

As once lean he wants me to stay as lean and increase lbm


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Well cutting at the mo but just taken conp on as a coach will see what my bulk is gone look like
> 
> As once lean he wants me to stay as lean and increase lbm


Good choice on coach mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Breda said:


> Good choice on coach mate


Thanks mate just started but the man seems to know his


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Strict but not in the usual sense. If i feel the need to cheat then i will, but given i go through a fair bit of food i don't if ever feel the need to stray.

I only really cheat when dieting, and that's just to refeed.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I put on 3 stone on my last bulk and it was hard work losing it.

This winter I'm taking it easy and watching my calories more to make it easier next time I cut.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I put on 3 stone on my last bulk and it was hard work losing it.

This winter I'm taking it easy and watching my calories more to make it easier next time I cut.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Armz said:


> I put on 3 stone on my last bulk and it was hard work losing it.
> 
> This winter I'm taking it easy and watching my calories more to make it easier next time I cut.


i did the same on my last bulk put on 15kg of fat, going for a more sensible approach this time


----------

